# Black Friday Sale - Tramontina 5.5QT, Enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven



## mossymo (Nov 22, 2012)

Black Friday Sale - Tramontina  5.5 Quart Enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven

Regular price - $79.99 on sale for $34.46.  I believe the sale is good through Saturday 11/24 but I am not 100% sure.  Free in store pickup. 

Also free shipping if the order is $49 or more.   
$5 off coupon code with $50 purchase - SEARS2012

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00807295000P


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you,

I have one. Bought it about a year ago from Walmart.  I use it all of the time--excellent cooker.


----------

